# b60 riverhawk 15 hp yamaha 2 smoke



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Get a yamaha stock propeller 3 blade 10.5" pitch. This propeller performs the best with a 15hp yamaha because it's faster with meets wot RPM.

I'm not crazy about a stock yami 11" pitch 3 blade propeller with "J" model because it's bit slower and bog the rpm down more because this propeller has a wide blade than a 10.5" pitch prop with a thinner blade and it's made for a 15hp 4-stroke yami.

Powertech stainless steel 3 blade SWA 10" pitch polished propeller is sweet prop for the yami 15.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the imput ,i have a 10 1/2 pitch j prop now and i t does seem to bog a little


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> thanks for the imput ,i have a 10 1/2 pitch j prop now and i t does seem to bog a little



Okay Karl,

How's your motor mounted? Is your caviation plate mounted below or above the bottom of the hull?

What's your goal to make the best performance for your skiff and a 15hp motor?


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

the goal is to get better performance , and the cav plate is 1'' below the hull (using a straight edge)


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> the goal is to get better performance , and the cav plate is 1'' below the hull (using a straight edge)


Why can you hold on the propeller for now and try to invest for a manual jackplate?

Add a jackplate to raise your motor 2-3" higher above the transom will improve the holeshot, more top speed and better performance.

Alots of people like us almost always add a jackplate on the gheenoe or a riverhawk before messing around with the propeller.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks ,i know a i have seen a lot of diffrent products, but can you recomend one from your previous experince, thanks for all the help


----------

